

Android Is Destroying Everyone, Especially RIM -- iPhone Dead In The Water - dkasper
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-iphone-market-share-2011-4

======
astrodust
Android is destroying the low-margin smart-phone market, it's also demolishing
what's left of Nokia's bargain phone space. Apple is still going to come out
on top in terms of profits. I'd hardly call that dead in the water.

~~~
bergie
The cheap Android phones space is actually the most interesting one... There
are already Chinese manufacturers making touchscreen Android devices in the
price range that fits the developing countries. A billion people more with a
browser in their pocket?

